# Bee's nest help



## Jim (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a bee's nest in my ceiling above my head in the basement. I have a drop ceiling. That being said, the nest is the size of 1.5 basketballs (or bigger) as far as I can tell. 

It's winter here in Massachusetts. Are the bees in the hive hibernating? How do I get rid of this? As an FYI, towards the end of fall, I must have dispatched over 300 bees in my house. 

What should I do here? :LOL2:


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2022)

MN Fisher said:


> FarFavoriteConey-max-1mb.gif



:LOL2: 

It crossed my mind.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 23, 2022)

It it were me ...* I'd call a Pro!* You might get it out ... but you also need to prevent it from happening again ...

_Are you suffering from a bee infestation inside your home? If so, you’ve probably realized that you need a professional bee removal service to take care of the problem. It’s important to always call an experienced bee removal company in these situations to ensure that your bee infestation fully dissolves, and no harm and danger will come upon you and your loved ones. A bee removal service inside the home can be tricky, so here’s what to expect from your bee removal service.

-Determine the exact location of the colony of bees.
-Create a way to prevent the bees from traveling to other places of the home.
-Carefully remove clear objects and remove drywall/panels to access the bees.
-Remove the bees (live) *and *their honeycomb/hive.
-Implement bee proofing to prevent bees from accessing the area in the future.
-Replace drywall/panels.
-Transfer and relocate bees safely.

If you’re not experienced with beekeeping or how to remove a hive, always call a professional. It’s not worth the risk to worsen a situation with bees, especially in your home._


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 23, 2022)

DaleH said:


> It it were me ...* I'd call a Pro!* You might get it out ... but you also need to prevent it from happening again ...
> 
> If you’re not experienced with beekeeping or how to remove a hive, always call a professional. It’s not worth the risk to worsen a situation with bees, especially in your home.[/color][/i]



Seriously - I'm with Dale. Even though I do a lot around the house myself - ridding the house of insect-pests of any type is best left to the pros. They know not only how to do it safely, but also how to prevent recurrences.


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 23, 2022)

First, Jim, what kind of bees are they?

Honeybees, hornets, or paper wasps?
Can you post a pic of the nest? (Take it under cover of darkness....thier low light sight capability is horrible.)

I ask, because research I've done on paper wasps says the workers die over winter. Even then, the queen has to find somewhere relatively warm to hole up in order to survive. Then, she has to start over, building a _new_ nest, laying eggs that hatch in 6-8 weeks, in order for those new workers to take over nest building duties.
I can't speak to hornets, but it seems reasonable that they, too, would have difficulties moving around in cold weather.

My dentist and his wife raise honeybees, and they do hibernate by crowding together, surrounding the queen to ensure her survival. Even then, they lose a bunch of drones and workers to the cold. If it is a honeybee nest, try contacting either an exterminator, or better, a honeybee organization. I'm sure there's a few bee ranchers that would love to get a free hive.

I know that if you want to slow them down to almost a dead stop, hit them with a CO2 fire extinguisher. The cold liquid does the job, and gives you a few minutes to wreak havock upon thier "empire".

I've done this research because paper wasps were my biggest fear as a child. As I grew older, and wound up with my own home and outbuilding(s), I decided that this was MY domain, and I wouldn't allow them to chase me away.
I've learned about thier lack of low-light vision, noticed that most of thier nest building is on the south side, where it gets heated by the sun earlier. (There are exceptions.) And I use that knowledge to my advantage. Extermination duties are relegated to nightfall with a flashlight and wasp spray. A red-lensed flashlight is even better. Let's you see them without hurting your low-light vision.

Roger


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 23, 2022)

I will concede a good point from Dale, though. Find out where they're getting in. DO NOT close it off until they're dead!

Roger


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2022)

Ok, maybe bigger than a couple of basketballs. LOL!


----------



## overboard (Feb 23, 2022)

Where's the honey!
No expert, but that doesn't look like a bee's nest to me, more like wasps or hornets. 
If they aren't bees, I would spray the crap out of it with wasp and hornet spray, then try to find out where they are entering and seal it off. I use the wasp and hornet spray on similar nest's and it effectively eliminates them. 
If they are honeybees, a local beekeeper might remove them for you just for the bees.


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 23, 2022)

THAT is very typical of the bald-faced hornet. The design of the nest makes it quite difficult for the layman to get anywhere with eliminating them. There's a network of tunnels and egg chambers inside that outer wrapping, and that outer wrapping protects the rest of the hive quite well.
I'll side with others, now. A professional exterminator would be much better equipped to deal with this problem.

You could help out a little, by seeing if you can locate the entry/exit point on your house. Might be a bit difficult, being as it's winter, and they're probably not coming and going right now.

BTW; That copper pipe is not your incoming water line is it? The way they've built around it where it goes through that wall suggests that it's thier entry/exit point. (Just my observation.)

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 23, 2022)

In our town there are guys that keep bees. Called apiarists (I guess). They ask that instead of killing off the hive we give them a call. They come and relocate it. No charge as far as I know. They may even be doing it as a hobby. Might check locally. I find _Nextdoor.com_ to be a good source for that kind of stuff.

Wasps or hornets, I have no idea.


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 23, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> In our town there are guys that keep bees. Called apiarists (I guess). They ask that instead of killing off the hive we give them a call. They come and relocate it. No charge as far as I know. They may even be doing it as a hobby. Might check locally. I find _Nextdoor.com_ to be a good source for that kind of stuff.



Ya - if it's bees, getting an apiarist to move them is the best bet.



LDUBS said:


> Wasps or hornets, I have no idea.



Wasps and hornets - only one answer.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2022)

I hate dealing with stuff like this! :LOL2:


----------



## poorthang (Feb 24, 2022)

those are hornets! they will put you in a hospital, or a coffin. they dont move when its really cold, but DO NOT puncture the nest. i have seen a nest moved from a tree limb. the guy took a big leaf bag and pulled it over the nest and then sealed the end aound the limb. then he cut the limb. he then threw it in his burn barrel and set it on fire. 
my fear would be that if you try and move that one, it may tear away from the pipe, and you would instantly look like sugar ray had given you a boxing lesson. 
i would get a pro.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 24, 2022)

From my direct experience with hornets, some leave you alone once you leave their nest area ... while others TRACK you down and keep biting! I got nailed once by stepping on or into a ground next of bald face hornets and I ran a good 100-yards before they stopped attacking! Thankfully I wasn't allergic, but they sure hurt! Ended up covered in ammonia to take the sting out ... 

Makes me wish *I had a flame thrower!*


----------



## KMixson (Feb 25, 2022)

That is a hornets nest. Hornets have been known to be very aggressive and chase you.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2022)

poorthang said:


> those are hornets! they will put you in a hospital, or a coffin. they dont move when its really cold, but DO NOT puncture the nest. i have seen a nest moved from a tree limb. the guy took a big leaf bag and pulled it over the nest and then sealed the end aound the limb. then he cut the limb. he then threw it in his burn barrel and set it on fire.
> my fear would be that if you try and move that one, it may tear away from the pipe, and you would instantly look like sugar ray had given you a boxing lesson.
> i would get a pro.




_*"but DO NOT puncture the nest"*_

I agree. That is when it is lucky to have a teenager around. Just tell em, don't poke the nest, then sit back and watch the fun.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2022)

o0ps

[/quote]


----------



## poorthang (Feb 25, 2022)

i was that teenager once. except i didnt poke the nest, i shot it. about 200 yds out so it would be safe! nope, a small black dot left the nest and got bigger and bigger as it came straight toward me. i realized the small dot was a ball of hornets moving at a high speed and straight toward their target. i jumped in the truck, slammed the door, and they swarmed for a little while and returned to the tree. lol


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2022)

poorthang said:


> i was that teenager once. except i didnt poke the nest, i shot it. about 200 yds out so it would be safe! nope, a small black dot left the nest and got bigger and bigger as it came straight toward me. i realized the small dot was a ball of hornets moving at a high speed and straight toward their target. i jumped in the truck, slammed the door, and they swarmed for a little while and returned to the tree. lol


 :LOL2: 

I can literally picture this, it's movie material. :lol:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 25, 2022)

poorthang said:


> i was that teenager once. except i didnt poke the nest, i shot it. about 200 yds out so it would be safe! nope, a small black dot left the nest and got bigger and bigger as it came straight toward me. i realized the small dot was a ball of hornets moving at a high speed and straight toward their target. i jumped in the truck, slammed the door, and they swarmed for a little while and returned to the tree. lol



Been there. Done that. When I was a youngin, I was having a fun time throwing a stick into a paper wasp nest and then running away. After a few times the wasp got smart and flew down into my escape route and waited for me to run into them after throwing the stick. One of them stung me in my eyelid. It quit being fun after that.


----------



## poorthang (Feb 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> poorthang said:
> 
> 
> > i was that teenager once. except i didnt poke the nest, i shot it. about 200 yds out so it would be safe! nope, a small black dot left the nest and got bigger and bigger as it came straight toward me. i realized the small dot was a ball of hornets moving at a high speed and straight toward their target. i jumped in the truck, slammed the door, and they swarmed for a little while and returned to the tree. lol
> ...



dumb ol redneck kid in louisiana. that was an adventure every day.


----------



## eeshaw (Feb 26, 2022)

Those aren't bees! You need a pro to remove that nest, it contains hornets. If you mess with it they will attack, make no mistake. I've collected and sold those nests. The pro will come in, suit up, and with liquid nitrogen more than likely freeze the nest and remove them. It's not a job for the layman. They can put you in the hospital!


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2022)

poorthang said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > poorthang said:
> ...




Put a kid in a pasture with an electric fence -- you know what will happen. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2022)

eeshaw said:


> Those aren't bees! You need a pro to remove that nest, it contains hornets. If you mess with it they will attack, make no mistake. I've collected and sold those nests. The pro will come in, suit up, and with liquid nitrogen more than likely freeze the nest and remove them. It's not a job for the layman. They can put you in the hospital!




I have never encountered a nest like that, but now I know what to do. I gained some important knowledge from this thread.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2022)

I've decided that when I get back from my fishing trip I will call a professional to come handle this mess. 

The thoughts of me wearing a contractor trash bag, oven gloves, mosquito head net, and lots of duck tape to seal off any entries to my skin are not the way to go. 

While it would be a fantastic YouTube video that would probably go viral, it's not the path I need right now. :LOL2: 

Here goes another $300-$500 I don't have. :lol:


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 27, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> I have never encountered a nest like that, but now I know what to do. I gained some important knowledge from this thread.



Usually, one might see them hanging in a tree oout in the woods, _if_ you actually looked up enough to spot it.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bald+faced+hornets+nest&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjyuqTb-Z_2AhWfHTQIHaoQD0sQ_AUoAXoECAIQAw&biw=1440&bih=757&dpr=1#imgrc=-23Jbxdv2vb-mM

National Guard summer camp one year, woods of Camp Ripley, Minnesota. Us commo guys got our tents and gear all set up, did our ten days out in the sticks, and while we were tearing down and packing, somebody noticed a hornet's nest in the tree right over our area.
Hadn't had any issues the entire ten days....no stray hornets in our tents, or bothering us by buzzing around.
So they can be docile, if they're not annoyed by the activity, but otherwise, don't threaten them.

Roger


----------



## eeshaw (Feb 27, 2022)

Just a little more info for this thread. These rascals can build and do build in bushes on the ground also so just bare that in mind when you're out hunting or hiking. I've gotten a few that were no higher than a couple feet off the ground.


----------



## poorthang (Feb 27, 2022)

GTS225 said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I have never encountered a nest like that, but now I know what to do. I gained some important knowledge from this thread.
> ...



summer time in the south would have been a different story! same with red wasps, copperheads, cottonmouth, gator, red headed women, spiders,and chihuahuas.


----------



## GTS225 (Feb 27, 2022)

poorthang said:


> summer time in the south would have been a different story! same with red wasps, copperheads, cottonmouth, gator, red headed women, spiders,and chihuahuas.



I suspect ambient temp has a bit to do with it. Seems, up here in Iowa, they are a fair bit more active in July and August. Down south, the temps are a fair bit warmer than up here in yankee country.



poorthang said:


> red headed women



:LOL2: And to think I married one about 6 months ago. 

Roger


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 27, 2022)

poorthang said:


> red headed women



But they're so much more fun!


----------



## poorthang (Feb 28, 2022)

GTS225 said:


> poorthang said:
> 
> 
> > summer time in the south would have been a different story! same with red wasps, copperheads, cottonmouth, gator, red headed women, spiders,and chihuahuas.
> ...


i married a redheaded german woman in 2004? best advice i can give is "wear a helmet" ! lol. i wish you and yours a long wonderful life.


----------



## poorthang (Feb 28, 2022)

MN Fisher said:


> poorthang said:
> 
> 
> > red headed women
> ...



yes they are!


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2022)

:LOL2:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey Jim?

I want to hear how this infestation issue gets resolved.

Not something you want to postpone, I'd guess.

Best wishes.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 2, 2022)

Kismet said:


> Not something you want to postpone, I'd guess.



Agreed! We've had two days of high 50's/low 60's weather here in Iowa. Won't be long, they'll be coming out of hibernation and getting active again. Time to get that exterminator in there, even if it does hurt the budget a bit.

Roger


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2022)

I am going fishing on Monday. When I return on the 16th, I'm calling a professional. :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> I am going fishing on Monday. When I return on the 16th, I'm calling a professional. :lol:



Aw, is that the big trip? Good luck on landing double digits!


----------



## CRS (Mar 4, 2022)

As stated hornets die in the winter and start over in spring, the nest is probably empty. A friend of mine collected them a few years back, once the cold freezing weather came. It looks as if there is no entrance hole so look outside for a hole they are using. If you find the entrance just spray some wasp and hornet spray in, if nothing emerges the nest is empty. Post Script it could also be yellow jackets just as nasty as hornets but also the hive would be dead come winter.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 4, 2022)

CRS; Your response is reasonable, but as I stated, and from my research, I know *paper wasps* die over winter, with the exception of the queen. I can't speak for hornets, although it seems reasonable that they too, die over winter. (I didn't research hornets, specifically.)
The problem with this situation is that this nest is built in the ceiling, _inside his house_. That means it's a heated zone, which might allow them to survive, just not be active. That's why we're advising an abundance of caution and leave this one up to the pros.

Roger


----------



## poorthang (Mar 4, 2022)

GTS225 said:


> CRS; Your response is reasonable, but as I stated, and from my research, I know *paper wasps* die over winter, with the exception of the queen. I can't speak for hornets, although it seems reasonable that they too, die over winter. (I didn't research hornets, specifically.)
> The problem with this situation is that this nest is built in the ceiling, _inside his house_. That means it's a heated zone, which might allow them to survive, just not be active. That's why we're advising an abundance of caution and leave this one up to the pros.
> 
> Roger



hornets WILL come out of that nest in winter, if it warms up. and they just get meaner if you spray them.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2022)

The nest is in close proximity of the furnace, hence my hesitation to be a hero. LOL

How many stings would it take to kill a 250 pound human?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 4, 2022)

Here's some help to have you answer your own question:


How well do you think that your reasonable approach to a negotiated settlement would be to hundreds of poison=laden insects who are programmed to fight to the death to defend their hive home?

oh...and who don't speak your language?


just sayin'


Be safe.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2022)

Since you're leaving on a trip close off and seal the nest from the rest of the room. Smack it real hard with a broom stick breaking it up. If something comes out it will be trapped, and you can spray wasp / hornet killer into the sealed off area. When you leave you can set off several bug bombs.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 4, 2022)

If you decide to go to war with them yourself, take a badminton racket with you. I find it very useful in battle with the little buggers.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm still liking the flame thrower approach mentioned in DaleH's earlier post. Just make sure your homeowners insurance is up to date.


----------



## poorthang (Mar 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> The nest is in close proximity of the furnace, hence my hesitation to be a hero. LOL
> 
> How many stings would it take to kill a 250 pound human?



just one. if u go into shock, or if it hits you at the top of stairs, or follows you into the car and waits until you are up to speed. just one can knock you unconscious.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 23, 2022)

OK Jim,

you went to Mexico, you caught huge fishes.

Now, what are you doing about the wasps? It's warming up, bud.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 24, 2022)

Kismet, It is getting close to "Hold my beer" time.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm calling in the professionals, but this one hurts the wallet. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 24, 2022)

KMixson said:


> Kismet, It is getting close to "Hold my beer" time.





=D> =D> :LOL2: =D> =D>


----------



## poorthang (Mar 24, 2022)

KMixson said:


> Kismet, It is getting close to "Hold my beer" time.



yeah, we want video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with sound.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 17, 2022)

Update please?


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 18, 2022)

Yes, that would be good. We want to watch a human commit mass genocide on that hive. :twisted: 

Roger


----------



## poorthang (Apr 18, 2022)

yep, its even better when there is a dock to jump off of to slow the attack!


----------

